# Can you convert old Meyer EZ Mount Classic to EZ Plus?



## 66 BADBOY (Feb 15, 2008)

I currently have an old Meyer ST 7.5 (at least that is what I think it is) on my 89 Dodge right now. It is the old style hook up - the pump and lights stay on the truck when the plow is removed. It has two pins that lock the plow assembly into the pump/light frame. After looking at the Meyer website, its just like the EZ Mount Classic, but its not a round tube pump frame, its out of angle iron.

Can I adapt this plow to an EZ Mount Plus and put it on a 2006 F-150? That is about the only thing I can afford. I was hoping to be at $3000 for a nice new plow, but if you noticed in another thread I started, I'm realizing that kind of price is not possible. 

Sooo.... this might be the only affordable option for me. Is this possible to do?

Thanks again guys!!


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

You could use your conventional style blade and A-frame with the EZ Classic style mount, but not the EZ-Plus without doing some fabrication work on the mounting ears at the rear of the A-frame and adding revisions for the jack stand.

Possible but not plug and play.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

Yeah!, like he said. Ha ha. If you want to save some cash just look for a good used EZ plus, or even the newer stuff. I just run EZ classics, but I got them used when there wasn't as much "new and improved" stuff out there.


----------

